# Races at Nad Al Sheba on Thursday



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Is anyone else going? Anyone been before? I am going, and am excited, as it is my first trip to the races since I arrived.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Is anyone else going? Anyone been before? I am going, and am excited, as it is my first trip to the races since I arrived.


Alas no,

How does it work here because I was under the impression that you cannot gamble?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Is anyone else going? Anyone been before? I am going, and am excited, as it is my first trip to the races since I arrived.


Let us know how it goes! That is definitely one of the things that I would like to do whilst I'm here!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Gambling is illegal. Rumour has it, it does go on...

In the absence of gambling, the focus is on big prize draws that you buy tickets for, and can, potentially, win something fabulous.


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

So...

It was ok, and worth a visit. It was ladies night and I was in a suite. Nice to have an occasion to get dressed up, but can't say I feel compelled to go again. The atmosphere was a bit flat, and there was no excitement about the racing.


----------

